# Silver Coast Advice



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi, I'm thinking of moving to the Silver Coast(or Algarve) in a couple of yrs or so any info is appreciated

Firstly which town/city of the Coast is most touristy/lively/populated? 

The touristy/Central, town/city is (usually)the most expensive so what towns are closest to there(max 10mins drive away) and cheaper to rent/buy a property?
On average what would be the price of a 2bedroom house or ground floor apartment and what are the communal charges like?

Also which towns closest to there have the most mix of people living in them('mix' meaning different nationalities) as i'm used to living in a multicultural environment.

Can I ask about Schools? Any info on what it'd be like for a child not portugese and can't speak the language(at first), educationally and socially?

Also is there any further education there? Like after school classes/courses, guitar lessons drama class aerobics etc?

On activities, there's beautiful beaches so am wondering if there are classes for swimming/watersports/lessons for kids etc?

Sorry for the zillions of questions any you can answer will be very helpful!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, deep breath!
Click this map, let it load and then click it again to enlarge. http://www.cristobetanea.net/conteudos/Ft_Mapa_do_Festival-Capuchos-Alcobaca_Pt-x.jpg

Nazare is the answer to question 1.
Take your pick, there are loads to choose from, you need to visit to see for yourself.
You can buy appartments from 80k or 300k your choice.
Fox do Arelho has many nationalities living there.
Schools, we have friends who have kids in mainstream schools and they are now fluent in Portuguese after two years here. Kids in the international school don't seem to learn the lingo as quick.
Lots of further education, you have to pay for it and bear in mind most classes will be in Portuguese.
Kids are taught to swim at school. Watersports can be found all over the area. Lagoa de Foz is a great place.
And relax!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Property search*

Hi Blueskies

A little bit from me
Two years ago i spent a week in a town Called Gois. Each day i travelled out in each direction looking for what suited me for my needs. That was easy you could do the same decide what you want. Draw up a list of what is important to you and what you need. Find a base and travel out till you find what best suits you. 

Schools, i visited friends of mine a little while ago and their daughter told me how well she was getting on at school, at first it takes a little work but youngf people soon get on together and help each other.

You may during your search find websites that are not in English here is what to do.

First do not put the web address starting WWW leave that off. Do a Google search and put the website into the search box, for example sapo.pt you will see from what i have put below, this is from the actual Google reasults i got from typing sapo.pt and not SAPO: Portugal Online. 

At the Google search click on the Translate this page you will now get the site translated into English. When you get information that is of help don't forget to bookmark it so you can go back to it later. 

Peter the 666 man




SAPO: Portugal Online - [ Translate this page ]
O ICAP, regulador da publicidade, considerou que a publicidade do Meo Fibra da Portugal Telecom (PT) não viola o código de conduta em vigor, ...


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Silvers Thats great to hear about the watersports and further education! Will visit Portugal probably before xmas this yr or after new yr next yr, will only know how I feel there then, from the pics I see online it's just gorgeous! Went to the webpage but it was in Portugese so will try and see if it'll translate into English online later.

Thanks Peter yep will definitely rent before making a decision where to purchase, will try to learn some Portugese before then too so can get around easier.
I speak Spanish moderately, not perfect but I could make general conversation and get around easily when I was there, I enjoy learning new languages so it shouldn't take long to pickup the essentials, I noted some Portugese words are very similar to Spanish so that should help.


----------

